# A-z Of Beer



## QldKev (22/5/12)

The idea in this topic is to go from A to Z in beer related pics. Once we hit Z, we go back to A and start again. An items that is already used cannot be reused. ie I'm starting with Alpha Pale Ale, so Alpha Pale Ale cannot be reused even after we are back to A again.


So let's kick it off


----------



## QldKev (22/5/12)




----------



## adz1179 (22/5/12)

Brew Dog Bashah


----------



## sponge (22/5/12)

The old faithful...


----------



## WarmBeer (22/5/12)

Off-centred beer for off-centred people


----------



## Muggus (22/5/12)

Ja!


----------



## chunckious (22/5/12)

Fuggles


----------



## amiddler (22/5/12)

Grain that I toasted for a 100% Wheat Beer


----------



## Truman42 (22/5/12)

you gotta big quick..


----------



## bignath (22/5/12)




----------



## evildrakey (22/5/12)

JUNIPER! For all those lovely old fashioned Ales like Sahti!


----------



## warra48 (22/5/12)

Kalnapilis Lithuanian Lager


----------



## sponge (22/5/12)

Should've refreshed the page before posting the JSGA.... :unsure:


----------



## WarmBeer (22/5/12)

Uhh, M is for Meantime?


----------



## glenwal (22/5/12)

No Chill Cube


----------



## mckenry (22/5/12)

View attachment 54706

orv course


----------



## maxi75 (22/5/12)




----------



## glenwal (22/5/12)




----------



## hsb (22/5/12)

Ruddles time


----------



## QldKev (22/5/12)

RIS


----------



## glenwal (22/5/12)

bah - I took QldKev's Sprecher as S, instead of R for Russian.


----------



## benno1973 (22/5/12)

Stein (I think you've forgotten your alphabet Glen)


----------



## glenwal (22/5/12)

*Thermometer*


----------



## yum beer (22/5/12)

*U*ndrinkable


----------



## benno1973 (22/5/12)

Vomit (refer to 'U')


----------



## Spiesy (22/5/12)

the biggest ingredient in beer:


----------



## benno1973 (22/5/12)

erm...


----------



## GrahamB (22/5/12)

Yeast


----------



## glenwal (22/5/12)

edit: beaten on the Y, so heres Z


----------



## adz1179 (22/5/12)

Zoe



edit: beaten, sorry


----------



## benno1973 (22/5/12)

Amber malt extract


----------



## glenwal (22/5/12)

beer


----------



## WarmBeer (22/5/12)

Refer U and/or V, above.


----------



## glenwal (22/5/12)

drunk


----------



## QldKev (22/5/12)

Endosperm


----------



## glenwal (22/5/12)

Also see U, V and C above.


----------



## [email protected] (22/5/12)

Grain bag


----------



## glenwal (22/5/12)




----------



## sponge (22/5/12)

Immersion Element


----------



## glenwal (22/5/12)

Jockey Box


----------



## adz1179 (22/5/12)

Karmeliet


----------



## bignath (22/5/12)

Lupulin


----------



## Truman42 (22/5/12)




----------



## bowie in space (22/5/12)

Non-alcoholic beer
Boo! Hiss! Bowie you suck!


----------



## warra48 (22/5/12)

Oud Bruin


----------



## JestersDarts (22/5/12)

Pale Ale


----------



## Wolfy (22/5/12)

QUAFF
Homebrew Club of the Year!
AHA National Champions 2001 - 2006


----------



## bruce86 (22/5/12)

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=rodgers+...jUCA&zoom=1


----------



## Screwtop (22/5/12)




----------



## Wolfy (22/5/12)




----------



## homebrewkid (22/5/12)

u-brew qualifies id say


----------



## [email protected] (22/5/12)

Vanguard Hops
Characteristics
Vanguard is a US hop variety that came about in 1982 with breeding between a Hallertau mother and unnamed father. Like its parentage, Vanguard is somewhat noble and mild in aroma. At an average of 5.5 to 6% AA, Vanguard is great as an aroma addition in any German style beer (Munich Helles, Kolsch, Hefeweizen, Alt.) It's US parentage lends Vanguard an ever-so-slight herbal citrus that is quite restrained, but perfect for hybrid styles like American Wheat. 
Because of its US breeding and relatively higher Alpha compared to it parent Hallertau, Vanguard is a great substitute and money-saver both due to its availability and Alpha quantity.

Specifications
Typical Use : Aroma
Alpha Acid : 5.5 to 6% AAU
Origination : USA
Characteristics : Mild, Fine Aroma
Styles : German Lager, American 
Similar Hops : Hallertauer, Liberty


----------



## glenwal (22/5/12)

Wort


----------



## pmrichm (22/5/12)




----------



## MHB (22/5/12)

View attachment 54723


----------



## dmac80 (22/5/12)

Zierholz


----------



## WarmBeer (22/5/12)

Alpha amylase


----------



## Fents (22/5/12)

Budvar


----------



## yum beer (22/5/12)

Fents said:


> Budvar



Czech Lager, it may be breaching the rules, not sure...


----------



## bignath (22/5/12)

D-SAAZ (riwaka)

Dont have photo though as no one seems to have seen much of it lately anyway


----------



## jyo (22/5/12)




----------



## yum beer (22/5/12)

Fents said:


> Budvar



Delicious....I'm on a roll



aahh, somebody stop me....


----------



## Wolfy (22/5/12)

Either I'm confused or we had an 'a' 'b' and then 2x 'd'?


----------



## kelbygreen (22/5/12)

think the budweiser was b and the czech pils was c? but the same photo was posted


----------



## bignath (22/5/12)

Yep, and then some dickhead posted D-Saaz without a photo.


----------



## keifer33 (22/5/12)




----------



## kelbygreen (22/5/12)

fuggles hops


----------



## Muggus (22/5/12)

Fuggles!? Twice! Come on...some imagination


----------



## kelbygreen (22/5/12)

ginger beer


----------



## kelbygreen (22/5/12)

sorry didnt see the rest of the thread only skipped to the last page!


----------



## kelbygreen (22/5/12)

fridge


----------



## kelbygreen (22/5/12)

better?


----------



## kelbygreen (22/5/12)

hibiscus ale! 

Tony this is for you!


----------



## mashout (22/5/12)

ibeer


----------



## benno1973 (22/5/12)

I think we missed G, so just adding in some Galaxy hops...


----------



## Wolfy (23/5/12)

*J*asmine IPA


----------



## Goldenchild (23/5/12)




----------



## Bats (23/5/12)

Leftover Trub... Mmmmmm Mmmmm!


----------



## adz1179 (23/5/12)

Mt. Hood


----------



## glenwal (23/5/12)




----------



## black_labb (23/5/12)

Oktoberfest... or ogling at cleavage works


----------



## sponge (23/5/12)

For all the BIAB'ers


----------



## Truman42 (23/5/12)




----------



## Bribie G (23/5/12)

Truman said:


> View attachment 54734


How does that relate to the letter Q? 

this does:




_La mas favorita cerveza de Argentina, la mas pisso disgustingo ratto urnado_


----------



## black_labb (23/5/12)

Rye


----------



## IainMcLean (23/5/12)

Shite....


----------



## Truman42 (23/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> How does that relate to the letter Q?
> 
> this does:
> 
> ...




Umm..Because its kinda queer to put pumpkin in a beer???? Sorry missed the pulley. Thats what you get when you stay on a page while on the phone and forget to refresh..my bad..


----------



## Fish13 (23/5/12)

Tetternerger hops Or how ever its spelt.


----------



## Wolfy (23/5/12)

fish13 said:


> Tetternerger hops Or how ever its spelt.


Here you go, a video about them: http://youtu.be/jHL637HXQHk


----------



## Malted (23/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 54735



post #1


> Any items that is already used cannot be reused. ie I'm starting with Alpha Pale Ale, so Alpha Pale Ale cannot be reused even after we are back to A again.



post #18


Glen W said:


>



Ya old tosspot!


----------



## Logman (23/5/12)

Not many things starting with U !! But this apparently is an underback that you transfer wort too


----------



## IainMcLean (23/5/12)

V

2 Brother's Voodoo:Who Do VooDoo? They Do.


----------



## sponge (23/5/12)

(Hadn't heard of it so had to search)


----------



## WarmBeer (23/5/12)

sponge said:


> (Hadn't heard of it so had to search)


Ummm, you missed a letter.






Wet Hop ale


----------



## Fents (23/5/12)

Yeast


----------



## sponge (23/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Ummm, you missed a letter.




Real poor form on my behalf.

Here I was trying to think of something starting with X and didn't even think about W.

I'll go back under my rock for a while and re-learn the alphabet...  



Sponge


----------



## hefevice (23/5/12)

Zymurgy


----------



## Fish13 (23/5/12)

A


----------



## WarmBeer (23/5/12)

fish13 said:


> A


I believe you'll find that "Hops" begins with "H".


----------



## hefevice (23/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> I believe you'll find that "Hops" begins with "H".



Could be Amarillo or Alpha Acid?


----------



## QldKev (23/5/12)

hefevice said:


> Could be Amarillo or Alpha Acid?




It's "A hop bine"


----------



## Yob (23/5/12)

brown cow


----------



## Logman (23/5/12)

Kegged a stout with some cacao nibs today!


----------



## Muggus (23/5/12)

The scurge of lager brewers...


----------



## pmrichm (23/5/12)

yeast pooh - Ethanol ...


----------



## Fish13 (23/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> I believe you'll find that "Hops" begins with "H".



yes amarillo hops my bad i though i had written the name down

F
fining


----------



## Lincoln2 (23/5/12)

GnarlyWine


----------



## hefevice (23/5/12)

Hefeweizen


----------



## Muggus (23/5/12)

pmrichm said:


> yeast pooh - Ethanol ...


Glad to see someone else responded with a clever post :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (24/5/12)

Isoamyl acetate


Just kegged up a hefe so.....


----------



## keifer33 (24/5/12)

Jug...found some pictures of jugs but better keep it safe for work/home


----------



## Logman (24/5/12)

Krausen :icon_drool2:


----------



## Truman42 (24/5/12)

lady beer drinker


----------



## QldKev (24/5/12)

Malt house from 1890


----------



## Spork (24/5/12)

NRV


----------



## Wolfy (24/5/12)

NGNE


----------



## Nick JD (24/5/12)




----------



## Spork (24/5/12)




----------



## Truman42 (24/5/12)




----------



## Wolfy (24/5/12)

Stella Hops


----------



## Nick JD (24/5/12)




----------



## warra48 (24/5/12)

Unibroue U Blonde


----------



## hefevice (24/5/12)

Vorlauf


----------



## glenwal (24/5/12)

Wench


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/12)

dammit got a double double yew


----------



## hefevice (24/5/12)




----------



## kalbarluke (24/5/12)

*Yasigi:In certain African cultures, Yasigi is the Goddess of beer, dance and masks. Her statue portrays her as large-breasted female holding a beer ladle while dancing.*


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/12)




----------



## SJW (24/5/12)

My "APPRENTICE"


----------



## hefevice (24/5/12)

SJW said:


> My "APPRENTICE"



We have a winner!!


----------



## Logman (24/5/12)

Berocca


----------



## Batz (24/5/12)

Children


----------



## cam89brewer (24/5/12)

Dirty Dicks Ale


----------



## winkle (24/5/12)

End of History
View attachment 54763


----------



## Truman42 (24/5/12)




----------



## stux (24/5/12)

Gravity


----------



## glenwal (24/5/12)

High Gravity


----------



## QldKev (24/5/12)

iBeer, cause you know your gay


----------



## stux (24/5/12)

QldKev said:


> iBeer, cause you know your gay
> 
> View attachment 54765



iBeer is a repeat 






Better than Stella


----------



## QldKev (24/5/12)

Stux said:


> iBeer is a repeat




Doh!


----------



## glenwal (24/5/12)




----------



## hefevice (24/5/12)

Liquor (image courtesy of Wikipedia)






(Edit: Attribution)


----------



## cam89brewer (25/5/12)

menstrual cycle


----------



## sponge (25/5/12)




----------



## Nick JD (25/5/12)




----------



## benno1973 (25/5/12)

Papazian


----------



## Danwood (25/5/12)

Look...he's relaxing, not worrying etc


----------



## Wolfy (25/5/12)

Glen W said:


>





hefevice said:


>





cambrew said:


> menstrual cycle





sponge said:


>


The topic is "*A-z Of Beer*", so I hope to never sample 'beer' that any of you have brewed if it includes things you have pictured. h34r:


----------



## sponge (25/5/12)

I'm a little impartial to using (homebrand) napisan as the main part of my beer equipment cleaning (re: soaking) regime.

Doesn't this A-Z of beer include beer related items/devices?

Either way... here's another non-liquid related accessory for Q


----------



## Logman (25/5/12)

Had this at the ready after trying to insert it out of order last lap...


----------



## black_labb (25/5/12)

Logman said:


> Had this at the ready after trying to insert it out of order last lap...




Stocking!!!





For hops


----------



## Truman42 (25/5/12)

black_labb said:


> Stocking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohh yehhhh..

How is menstrual cycle related to beer or brewing? Apart from the fact that if its the wrong time of the month your best hiding out in your brewshed


----------



## stux (25/5/12)

trub cone


----------



## hefevice (25/5/12)

Urquell






...or for those of you without an appreciation for puns (was going to say "sense of humour" but the two are not always synonymous)


----------



## Lincoln2 (25/5/12)

In reference to some of the above posts. An acquired taste.


----------



## glenwal (25/5/12)

edit: beaten to V, so heres W - continuing the theme

Wet


----------



## Wolfy (25/5/12)

X1 Porter


----------



## cam89brewer (25/5/12)

Truman said:


> Ohh yehhhh..
> 
> How is menstrual cycle related to beer or brewing? Apart from the fact that if its the wrong time of the month your best hiding out in your brewshed



You said it!!


----------



## cam89brewer (25/5/12)

Zebroid, It is the primary flavour addition of my Mutant Ale.


----------



## glenwal (25/5/12)

Ass


----------



## hefevice (26/5/12)

Brewing Network, The


----------



## Nick JD (26/5/12)




----------



## bullsneck (26/5/12)




----------



## bignath (26/5/12)

Nick JD said:


>




:lol: :lol:


----------



## Muggus (27/5/12)

Nick JD said:


>


Post of the Thread! :lol:


----------



## Wolfy (27/5/12)




----------



## Dave70 (28/5/12)




----------



## WarmBeer (28/5/12)




----------



## Wolfy (28/5/12)




----------



## stux (28/5/12)

Isinglass


----------



## Dave70 (28/5/12)




----------



## Wolfy (28/5/12)

KRISTALLWEIZEN
Pronunciation guide for English-speakers: "chriss-ull-vite-sssen" (pronounce "ull" as in "lull")


----------



## chrisherberte (28/5/12)

London ESB (1968)


----------



## Yob (28/5/12)

malt lick er


----------



## Lincoln2 (1/6/12)




----------



## bullsneck (1/6/12)

Nogne *O*


----------



## Truman42 (1/6/12)

if you look closely you can see a *P*itcher of beer....or a *P*air of Jugs.


----------



## Wolfy (1/6/12)

Q is for Quolls Stein.


----------



## hefevice (1/6/12)

bullsneck said:


> Nogne *O*



Forfeit!! See post 116.


----------



## Lincoln2 (2/6/12)




----------



## hefevice (2/6/12)




----------

